# anyone else feel ripped off?



## Reathe (Nov 17, 2012)

just got in a few buckets of Wise food from myfoodstorage.com and wow could not be more disappointed. a 60 serving bucket of "food" weighs less than the bucket it came in. who out there thinks 60 servings of meat is less than a pound of substance? a 20 serving pack of rice looks to be about 2 cups... cant even return it because i opened the buckets because they felt empty. just let you guys out there know, just spend $50 on canned goods and you would be better off than the over $700 i just got shafted for on the freeze dried supplies.


----------



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Sorry about the shafting.

Does anyone make freeze dried meals, like Costco, that are good, have plenty of food, and don't leave you feeling shafted?


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

I have several buckets of Wise products.........I also plan on making them last longer by supplementing the with more rice & dried beans.

Yeah, they're expensive as hell......I think costco does carry some kind of freeze dried foods, not sure....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought a little Honeyville Farms freeze dried veggies on "special" a year or so ago, never had any
and thought I'd try it out - I have the same feeling. Why use a #10 can when a small jar would hold
it all? 

I've said it and will say it routinely to the prepper community - store enough food to last until you
first crop and figure out how to make sure you can develop and sustain continued food supplies.
You'd be shocked how far an aquaponics system can take you - 32 square feet (8x4) can produce
enough veggies for one person - for ever!

I am fond of the rice and beans (lentils in particular) from Costco in 40 + lb buckets.


----------



## dustman1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Was about to go do same thing . Maybe i'll do some more research .


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Mountain House is pretty good - hiking and backpacking foods. Not cheap, but pretty edible. 

Of course, after hiking for miles, people will eat dang near anything, so there you have it.

I just make my own MREs up - beef jerky, homemade trail mix, canned meats and canned fish, etc. Way cheaper than the for-profit makers of foodstuff.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Now I bought directly from Wise and got a decent discount as well as free shipping. Now this is what I have in the way of freeze dried food. Now due to the calorie count 1 cup of dried food to 1 cup of water in most cases should be enough for a person for one meal. It also expands once you rehydrate also. Now I bought for 2 people only so what I have will last better than a year. Now that will be used after my short term stuff runs out ( 5 years or less storage). I've tried them all and the Wise was the best tasting in general and those I selected from Mountain House where also good. By good I mean I can eat it though not like I would cook they bet the other meals from MRE on for taste.

Wise Foods Ready to Eat 240 Servings Entrée & Breakfast (2)
Wise Foods Ready to Eat 240 Servings Vegi (2)
Wise Foods Ready to Eat 240 Servings Meat (4)
Wise Foods Ready to Eat 240 Servings Fruits (2)
Wisefire 240 Cup (1)
(# of buckets)

This is what I have in Mountain House I buy locally at Sportsman Warehouse
Mountain House #10 Can Beef Stew
Mountain House #10 Can Beef Stroganoff with Noodles
Mountain House #10 Can Chili Mac with Beef
Mountain House #10 Can Spaghetti with Meat Sauce
Mountain House #10 Can Creamed Beef
Mountain House #10 Can Long Grain and Wild Rice
Mountain House #10 Can Long Grain White Rice - Instant
Mountain House #10 Can Raspberry Crumble
Mountain House #10 Can Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

Beans and rice, rice and beans, as that talk show guy Dave says. Good idea!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Well, it does expand a lot after water is added,but their "serving size" is for a 6 year old. Yeah,the shit is expensive


I have always suspected that to be the case. Thats why I bought my own buckets and assembled my own food and it was a hell of a lot cheaper too! Maybe its just the "tightwad" in me coming out again...


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I tried the sample chili mac from Wise. Very bland. Not to mention, it is flat out not enough food. I can buy my own food and store it for pennies on the dollar for the food they give you.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I stock rice and beans because while easy to plant they are comparatively hard to harvest. Also they are cheap. A 42/44 lb 6 gallon bucket of 25 year rice is like $50 still - yes it was $29.99 a few years ago but at $50 it's still quite a deal. The same container of lentils is no longer at Costco to which I'm bummed but I have a few of them. They went from $42.99 to $60 before disappearing. In small doses with meats and vegetables these nicely round out meals. Dollar per calorie they are among the best buys. Buying them just makes more sense then harvesting them - today anyway.


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Dang it, I JUST posted a thread asking about this stuff. Guess I should have scrolled down a little more  I guess my questions are answered! Thanks!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like I said in another topic, I bought it for grab and go. Convenience costs.


----------

